# Surefire U2 Quad Rebel 100 now added



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

First up is just another KL4 "Boxter", but this one is the "extreme" version due to the fact it is running an Acorn driver at 1.517 amps on high. It has an awesome beam as per usual with the KL4's























Next is one of my ALL-TIME favorite hosts, an Arc First Run. This one also has the LuxK2-TFFC, and is finished off with a McR16 and Flupic. Believe it or not, this outshines the "Boxter extreme". I have never had an Arc this bright, it really is an amazing wall of light in it's own right.












Thanks for checking these out, just wanted to share.

Tim


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

You know, that Arc mod is a swell idea. You get the flavor of the good old days in the Arc body, with contemporary guts.

I don't own a Milky mod yet, but its inevitable.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



powernoodle said:


> You know, that Arc mod is a swell idea. You get the flavor of the good old days in the Arc body, with contemporary guts.
> 
> I don't own a Milky mod yet, but its inevitable.



I agree with your sentiments regarding the Arc for modding purposes, I have quite a few and love them all.


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Nice new toys! 

If that is a First Run, then its a crime to have the bezel covered by the label. I don't know why, but something about the lines of the removable bezel on the first runs make it one of the nicest looking flashlights ever produced. Unmask it!


----------



## skalomax (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

1.5As, Nice!


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Wow, nice lights.

If only I had the money...

P.S. You mean 1.517 *amp* right? 1.517 mA would be pretty dim.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



Gunner12 said:


> P.S. You mean 1.517 *amp* right? 1.517 A would be pretty dim.





:twothumbs


----------



## :)> (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

GH,

Why did you use the K2 instead of a Seoul or Cree? I think I know the reason on the KL4... K2's handle heat and high power loads better right? Why on the Arc?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



:)> said:


> GH,
> 
> Why did you use the K2 instead of a Seoul or Cree? I think I know the reason on the KL4... K2's handle heat and high power loads better right? Why on the Arc?




Hey there Goatee:wave:


I had him use the K2 in the Arc because I have had many Seoul modded Arc's, I wanted something different this time around. And to be honest, I really like the tint on the K2 as well. It could also be the reason that this is the brightest Arc I have ever seen, by a far.

I want to do an Arc First Run with a Cree and an aspheric lens next, but I have to find someone to mod it for me since Milky doesn't really do Cree mods.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



:)> said:


> GH,
> 
> Why did you use the K2 instead of a Seoul or Cree? I think I know the reason on the KL4... K2's handle heat and high power loads better right? Why on the Arc?




First off, that's K2*-TFFC*, not the original K2. The former is a HUGE improvement over the latter!

The FLuPIC driver features a burst mode that can reach 1.2A, which goes beyond what a Seoul can handle well, especially in light of the small host.

Also, on both lights, don't forget the Cree necessitates a deeper reflector... and depth is something that neither of these heads provides.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



ouchmyfinger said:


> Nice new toys!
> 
> If that is a First Run, then its a crime to have the bezel covered by the label. I don't know why, but something about the lines of the removable bezel on the first runs make it one of the nicest looking flashlights ever produced. Unmask it!




In an attempt to satisfy the masses, here ya go....


----------



## :)> (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



Groundhog66 said:


> Hey there Goatee:wave:
> 
> 
> I had him use the K2 in the Arc because I have had many Seoul modded Arc's, I wanted something different this time around. And to be honest, I really like the tint on the K2 as well. It could also be the reason that this is the brightest Arc I have ever seen, by a far.


 
They look really nice! Both of them. Now, for the first time in awhile I am jealous of both of them. 

Is the KL4 a similar beam pattern as the Lux V version or does it have a better throw? 

...and it's in black w/an 18650 tube:thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



Groundhog66 said:


> Hey there Goatee:wave:
> 
> 
> I had him use the K2 in the Arc because I have had many Seoul modded Arc's, I wanted something different this time around. And to be honest, I really like the tint on the K2 as well. It could also be the reason that this is the brightest Arc I have ever seen, by a far.
> ...




Uh... what? :thinking:

Better tell that to bxstylez. I just sent a 4x Cree reflectorless KL3 old-style head to him with Acorn driver and max output of 572 lumens.

It's also news to the various *CREE*mator owners.

Then there's a certain 27mm Cree head that got sent to some hedgehog fellow or something... some dude who has a barbecue pit in his backyard.


----------



## :)> (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Milkyspit!

You owe me a quote on my Maglite mod w/an McR-45, K2-TFFC, 3 or 4 levels of output in a 3 or 4 (preferably a 4) cell mag host... in black no less. :whoopin:

I stand corrected on the emitter nomenclature:twothumbs

You do top notch work... I have been loving my B42XRGT that you sold me!


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



:)> said:


> They look really nice! Both of them. Now, for the first time in awhile I am jealous of both of them.
> 
> Is the KL4 a similar beam pattern as the Lux V version or does it have a better throw?
> 
> ...and it's in black w/an 18650 tube:thumbsup:



It has better throw but still a wall of light since the stock reflector is used. It certainly looks to be a keeper in this configuration, feels great in the hand.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

GH, how's the beam pattern on that Arc with the McR16?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



skalomax said:


> GH, how's the beam pattern on that Arc with the McR16?



Believe it or not, it is more impressive than the KL4. It is brighter wall of light, and I think the hotspot is bigger as well. Perhaps I can take some of my crappy beamshots tonight if it is requested. If anyone can tell me what settings to change my Cybershot to, I could do better shots I suppose.:candle:


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

I usually don't quote posts with lots of big pictures, but I don't mind this time. The masses are satisfied  Damn thats a nice looking flashlight! Excellent pics.



Groundhog66 said:


> In an attempt to satisfy the masses, here ya go....


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



milkyspit said:


> Uh... what? :thinking:
> 
> Better tell that to bxstylez. I just sent a 4x Cree reflectorless KL3 old-style head to him with Acorn driver and max output of 572 lumens.
> 
> ...



I am speaking of the Arc in particular, sorry for the way that came out. I asked you to do a Cree in an Arc, are you now saying you are willing ?:twothumbs


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Thanks for the kind words ouch, I appreciate it.


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Pic's aren't working...Working for anyone else?


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



jufam44 said:


> Pic's aren't working...Working for anyone else?


 
pics are dead for me too...:mecry:


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

My sincerest apologies, too much toying around over at PhotoBucket. They should be fully restored at this time, thank you for bringing it to my attention.

Tim


----------



## bxstylez (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



milkyspit said:


> Uh... what? :thinking:
> 
> Better tell that to *bxstylez*. I just sent a 4x Cree reflectorless KL3 old-style head to him with Acorn driver and max output of 572 lumens.
> 
> ...


 






















.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



bxstylez said:


> .



VERY cool light, I cannot wait for beamshots.:thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Morning hog and bx! :wave:

I've got a few beamshots and will try to get them uploaded later today... :sweat:


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



milkyspit said:


> Morning hog and bx! :wave:
> 
> I've got a few beamshots and will try to get them uploaded later today... :sweat:



Good Morning to you also, can't wait to see the beamshots:twothumbs


----------



## OceanView (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Wow, that reflectorless look with the four emitters is really unique! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## skalomax (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

That head looks insane.
Now, we want some beamshots!


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Nice Customs!. The mirageman body really compliments the KL4 head.....


----------



## jave-mtr (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*

Oh wow,
I have one of those old KL2 heads still lying around that I am not using anymore. What performance would that modded setup bring on a body with 2x123 primaries?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: All my NEW MilkyMods, Share yours too*

Here is my Surefire Quad Rebel 100, can't wait for it to get dark. Any opinions on this one?


----------



## skalomax (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: All my NEW MilkyMods, Share yours too*

Oh mama.
:devil:


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: All my NEW MilkyMods, Share yours too*

This thread is like a "Which CPFers have deep pockets?" thread. haha. Man, all these nice mods on top of already nice (and expensive) Surefire lights! Where's that bow down smilie at? Here it is... :bow:

My humble collection of milkyspit mods:

*Tranzilla* - 285 lumen in custom L1 head & E2e body





*Seoulmator* - 220 lumen & 100 lumen




*ML-1x* - 200 lumen & 5 lumen




*TW4 Speedster* (w/ reverse clip) - 180 lumen


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: All my NEW MilkyMods, Share yours too*

I have really been enjoying my Milky Black E2L. It is a simple, elegant, useful light. Great throw/flood combo, beautiful SSC beam, Acorn 4-level versatility, 1.5 hrs.+ on a 17670, and a sleek, dark profile that I love:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: My 2 NEW MilkyMods*



jave-mtr said:


> Oh wow,
> I have one of those old KL2 heads still lying around that I am not using anymore. What performance would that modded setup bring on a body with 2x123 primaries?




There's a master runtime and brightness chart in the *Project-M Thread* that might help. Give me a holler if I might be of service, would be glad to build you something! The KL2 offers a number of possibilities. :naughty:


----------



## jave-mtr (Feb 24, 2008)

Here I was thinking that my old ugly KL2 head with its sucky beam was useless! WRONG! 
Milky, I'll definitely email soon, I have some other ideas I need to run by you! Thanks!


----------

